# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل يجوز أن أجري الروايات التاريخية على منهج المحدثين؟؟

## المصباح المنير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يجوز أن أجري الروايات التاريخية على منهج المحدثين من ناحية التصحيح والتضعيف ونقد الرجال وغير ذلك؟؟
وما العمل مع الرويات التي تعدت عصور الرواية؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نعم؛ ينغي إعمال قواعد المحدثين في نقد روايات التاريخ الإسلامي؛ حتى ينقى تاريخنا الإسلامي مما أقحم فيه من شوائب، من جراء ما وقع فيه بعض المتساهلين ممن كتبوا في التاريخ الإسلامي من قبول روايات الهلكى والكذابين.    وأما الروايات التي رويت بعد عصور الرواية فإنها لا تقبل لأنها من غير إسناد، ولو كانت صحيحة لرويت ولو بإسناد واحد، ولشتهرت عند أهل التاريخ المتقدمين؛ أما وإنها لم ترو؛ ولم تأت في كتب التاريخ المسندة؛ دل ذلك على عدم ثبوتها.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

تنبيه:  مما ينبغي أن يعلم أن الروايات التاريخية يتساهل فيها بعض الشيء؛ بخلاف ما يروى في أصول الدين أو في الحلال والحرام، كما سئل الإمام أحمد رحمه  الله: هل يحتج بمحمد ابن إسحاق؟ فقال رحمه الله: محمد ابن إسحاق إنما تؤخذ  منه هذه الأحاديث التي هي في المغازي والرقاق ولكنا إذا روينا في الحلال  والحرام أردنا قوما هكذا، وضم أصابع يده. انتهى. فدل هذا على أنهم رحمهم  الله كانوا يتساهلون بعض الشيء في قبول الروايات التاريخية، بحيث إنهم  يقبلونها من راو محله الصدق قليل الضبط، وهذا الراوي نفسه لو تفرد برواية  في الحلال والحرام لا يقبلونها منه، ولكنهم إذا وجدوا رواية تاريخية منكرة أو  تحمل معنى منكرا فإنهم _حينها_ يتشددون فيها، وينقدونها إسنادا ومتنا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

تنبيه آخر: الأئمة المتقدمون الذين رووا الروايات التاريخية كالطبري وغيره لهم عذرهم في الروايات الضعيفة والموضوعة التي وردت في كتبهم؛ وذلك أنهم رووا هذه الروايات بأسانيدها، حتى يعلم الناظر فيها صحتها من ضعفها من خلال النظر في تلك الأسانيد، عملا بقاعدة: من أسند فقد أحال، وكان العلم بأحوال الرجال _حينئذ_ معلوما لكل أحد؛ ولكن لما انتشر الجهل بهذا العلم _أعني بعلم الرجال_ وتفشى بين الناس أصبحوا يأخذون كل ما يجدونه في هذه الكتب، ويقولون: رواه الطبري؛ ولا يعلم هذا المسكين أن هذه الرواية بعينها غير مقبولة عند الطبري نفسه؛ لأنها من رواية الكلبي أو غيره من الكذابين.

----------


## المصباح المنير

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن ما مقدار التساهل؟
تساهل في الضبط أم في العدالة ؟
وهل يعني ذلك قبول الأحاديث الضعيفة مثلا وترك الموضوعة والمنكرة؟
أم أن أمر التساهل خاص بالرواة المعروف عنهم إمامتهم في السير والتاريخ دون غيرهم؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

التساهل في الضبط محتمل أم في العدالة فلا .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم قد بينت في كلامي أنهم يتساهلون في الضبط لا في العدالة، حيث قلت: يقبلون من راو محله الصدق ولكن قليل الضبط، أما المطعون في عدالته فالأئمة لا يقبلون رواياته مطلقا.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

منقولٌ من ملتقى أهل الحديث:
نقل كلام الشيخ حاتم الذي وضعه الأخ البتار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... رواد المنتدى الكرام لقد اطلعت على كلام لمحدث العصر الشيخ حاتم الشريف حفظه الله في الموضوع الذي تناقشونه فأحببت تعميما للفائدة ونشرا لعلم علمائنا الأفاضل الذي هو حق لهم علينا أن أطلعكم عليها ..
السؤال:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد ماهو الأولى والأفضل في دراسة أسانيد القصص والأخبار التاريخية الواردة في كتب الأدب والتاريخ أرجو الإجابة من الشيخ حاتم الشريف؟

فأجاب الشيخ حاتم بمايلي:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على إمام الأنبياء والمرسلين وعلى آله وأصحابه والتابعين أما بعد ... أقول (وبالله التوفيق ):
لقد كثرت في الدراسات الحديثية في علم السيرة والتاريخ والتراجم المطالبات بتصفيتها وتنقيتها ، وجاءت هذه المطالبات على مناهج شتى وتوجيهات مختلفة . فكانت أصفى تلك المناحي ، وأخلصها نية ، وأصدقها سريرة ، وآمنها على هذه العلوم = المطالبة بتطبيق منهج المحدثين عليها ، بدراسة أسانيدها ، وقبول ما قبلته الصنعة الحديثية ، وردّ ماردته .
وظهرت ثمرات هذه المطالبة في بحوث ومؤلفات عديدة ، وكانت جهودا مباركة ، وفيها خير كثير ، صوبت كثيرا من الأخطاء العلمية ، ونقت بعض أهم المصادر مما كنا في حاجة إلى تنقيته فعلا . لكن تبقى تلك الجهود جهودا بشرية ، معرضة للخطأ . والخطأ الجزئي فيها أمره يسير ، وتدركه هين . لكنه إذا كان منهجيا ، فإن أمره سيكون فيه خطورة ، واستدراك نتائجه صعب .
وهنا أنبه : أن المحدثين قد دلت أقوالهم وتصرفاتهم أنهم كانوا يفرقون بين مايضاف من الأخبار إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومايضاف إلىغيره ، مما له علاقة بالدين وما لا علاقة له بالدين . بل لقد بلغ كمال علمهم إلى درجة التفريق بين ما يضاف إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعضه عن بعض ، فلأحاديث الأحكام والعقائد منهج فيه اختلاف عن منهج التعامل مع أحاديث الفضائل والرقائق ونحوها . بل أحاديث الأحكام نفسها لهم منهج في التعامل مع الحديث الذي يكون أصلا في بابه ، والحديث الذي يعتبر من شواهد الباب . ولهم في جميع ذلك إبداعات تخضع لها العقول ، ونفحات إلهام تشهد بأن علمهم علم مؤيد من الباري سبحانه .
فمن عيوب بعض الدراسات التي نوهت ببعضها آنفا أنها كانت بحوثا من غير المتخصصين في علم الحديث ( ولا أقصد بذلك الشهادات والألقاب إنما أقصد الحقائق) ، فجاءت في بعض الأحيان غير مراعية لتلك الفروق في منهج التعامل التي كان المحدثون يراعونها فخالفوا بذلك منهج الذين أرادوا تطبيق منهجهم !
ومن أصرح العبارات التي تدل عل ذلك النهج الحديثي : الباب الذي عقده الخطيب البغدادي في كتابه (الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع) :
(2/316 - 320) ، بعنوان : (ما لايفتقر كتْبُه إلى إسناد). ومما جاء فيه قول الخطيب : (( وأما أخبار الصالحين ، وحكايات الزهاد والمتعبدين ، ومواعظ البلغاء ، وحكم الأدباء = فالأسانيد زينة لها ، وليست شرطا في تأديتها )) ثم أسند الخطيب إلى يوسف الرازي أنه قال : (( إسناد الحكمة وُجودُها )). وأسند عن ابن المبارك أنه سئل : (( نجد المواعظ في الكتب ، فننظر فيها ؟ قال: لابأس ، وإن وَجدتَ على الحائط موعظة فانظر فيها تتعِظ . قيل له فالفقه ؟ قال : لا يستقيم إلا بسماع )).
ثم أسند الخطيب قصة رجل خراساني كان يجلس عند يزيد بن هارون فيكتب الكلام ولا يكتب الأسناد ، فلما لاموه على ذلك قال : (( إنكان الذي كتبه الخراساني من أخبار الزهد والرقائق وحكايات الترغيب والمواعظ فلابأس بما فعل ، وإن كان من أحاديث الأحكام وله تعلق بالحلاال والحرام فقد أخطأ في إسقاط إسناده ؛ لأنها هي الطريق إلى تثبته ، فكان يلزمه السؤال عن أمره والبحث عن صحته )).
وفي هذا السياق أشير إلى قضية مهمة ، ربما غفل عنها كثيرون وهي أن لعلماء كل علم طريقتهم الخاصة في نقد علمهم ، وفي الفحص عن صحة منقولهم ومعقولهم . ومن الخطأالفادح أن نخلط بين معايير النقد المختلفة بين كل علم وآخر ؛ لأن ذلك سيؤدي إلى هدم تلك العلوم !!
وأضرب على ذلك مثلا :
لو جئنا إلى الشعر الجاهلي وشعر صدر الإسلام ، بل عموم دواوين الشعراء ، خاصة في عصر الاحتجاج اللغوي ، وأردنا أن نطبق عليها منهج المحدثين في نقد السنة = هل سنزيد إلا أن نهدم لغة العرب ، بأعظم مما أراد أن يهدمها به طه حسين !!!
ذلك أن لأئمة اللغة معاييرهم الصحيحة الكافية لنقد علمهم ، ولهم طرائقهم لفحص المنقول من اللغة . وقد بذلوا في ذلك جهودا عظيمة ، أدوا بها الأمانة العظمى الملقاة على عواتقهم ، خدمة للغة القرآن والسنة.
وفي هذا المجال أذكر بضرورة تعظيم أئمة كل علم في علمهم ، واحترام تخصصات أصحاب التخصصات ، فلا نزاحمهم ما دمنا لسنا من أصحاب ذلك العلم . خاصة أولئك الأعلام ، من علماء علوم الإسلام على اختلاف فنونها .
أقصد من ذلك كله أن أبين: أن منهج المحدثين لإن كان هو المنهج الوحيد الذي يصح به نقد المنقول المتعلق بالدين ، فإنه لا يلزم أن يصح في نقد بقية العلوم وإن شابهته من جهة إبراز أسانيد لبعض منقولاتها . فليس كل إسناد نراه يعني أنه وسيلة نقد ذلك المنقول بتطبيق منهج المحدثين الذي ينقلون به أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ لأن الإسناد كان سمة من سمات علوم الإسلام كلها ، فإبرازه لم يكن دائما لأجل الاعتماد الكلي عليه في نقد ذلك المنقول . وبناء على ماسبق ذكره ، من أن المحدثين فرقوا بين منهج نقد السنة ومنهج نقد الأخبار ، فإني أجد هذه مناسبة حسنة للتأكيد على معنى معين ، يعين على معرفة الصواب في هذه المسألة المنهجية ، وهو أن منهج المحدثين في نقد السنة تميز بشدة الاحتياط والمبالغة في التحري والريبة من كل شيء ، ولولا أن عناية الأمة في تلك الحقبة بالسنة من جهة نقلها وتعلمها وتعليمها وحفظها وكتابتها كانت عناية عظيمة تفوق الوصف ، حيث كانت هي همهم الأكبر وشغلهم الشاغل = لكان ذلك المتشدد المبالغ المرتاب سببا لإخراج شيء من صحيح السنة عنها . لكن تلك العناية البالغة بالنقل ، وفرت للمحدثين فرصة ذلك التشديد في النقد ، دون أن يضيع ذلك شيئا من السنة ... وتلك حكمة بالغة !!
ومن هذا الملحظ تعلم ان هذا المنهج المتشدد على غير السنة فيه جور على ذلك العلم المنتقد به ؛ لإن التثبت من صحة المنقول فيه لايحتاج إلى كل ذلك التشديد في النقد ، ولن نجد من عناية الأمة بمنقول ذلك العلم مايكون رصيدا كبيرا صالحا لذلك التشديد ، دون أن يؤدي ذلك إلى تضييع بعض الثابت من ذلك المنقول.
وأقصد من ذلك كله بيان أن التخفف من نقد المنقولات من غير السنة لا يعني أننا سنثبت بذلك غير الثابت ، ولكن يعني أننا سنضع كل منقول في ميزانه الكافي لتمييز ثابته من غير الثابت منه .
ولكي أنزل من هذا التنظير الجاف ، إلى التمثيل الحي القريب إلى كل ذهن ؛ أقول: هب أنك سمعت أحد جلة العلماء ممن تعظمهم النفوس تقوى وعلما يحكي لك خبرا عن أحد أشهر شيوخ شيوخه وأعلمهم ، يتضمن هذا الخبر أمرا غير مستنكر عن علم ذلك الشيخ ، ويقول في ذكره لهذا الخبر :سمعت جماعة من شيوخي يحكونه عن ذلك الشيخ = هل ستشك في صحة هذا الخبر ، بحجة الجهالة بحال شيوخ هذا العالم الذي سمعته ؟!
وزيادة في التقريب : لو سمعت الشيخ ابن باز (عليه رحمة الله) يقول : سمعت جماعة منشيوخي يقولون أن العالم الفلاني كان كذا وكذا ، هل سنجد في نفوسنا ريبة من ذلك الخبر ؟!
فما بالنا لما قال بن عدي (وهو الإمام الفحل ) : (( سمعت عدة مشايخ يحكون أن محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري (رحمه الله) قدم بغداد ، فسمع به أصحاب الحديث ، فاجتمعوا وعمدوا إلى مائة حديث فقلبوا متونها وأسانيدها ... )) إلى آخر الخبر المشهور = انبرى أحد المعاصرين لنقد هذه القصة ، بحجة الجهالة بحال شيوخ ابن عدي ؟!!
والحال أن علم البخاري أعظم من هذه القصة ، وأن ابن عدي يروي عن جماعة من تلامذة البخاري !!! ولو أراد بن عدي (وهو الحافظ المسند) أن يسند هذا الخبر عن بعضهم لفعل ، لكنه كان يظن أن مثل هذا السياق .. (( سمعت عدة مشايخ يحكون)) أقوى ثبوتا لمثل هذا الخبر من مثل أن يسنده عن واحد أو آحاد منهم ؛ لأن منهج نقده غير منهج نقد السنة !
وبعد هذا البيان كله ، أصل إلى بيان الضابط الذي يمكن من خلاله التشديد في نقد الأخبار والقصص بمنهج المحدثين ، أو عدم التشديد والاكتفاء بمناهج نقد أخرى تكفي في مثلها للتوثق والتحري .
فالضابط هو : كل خبر سأبني عليه (( مباشرة أو بغير مباشرة )) حكما دينيا ، فالأصل فيه أنه لايقبل إلا بذلك المنهج المتشدد للمحدثين الذين ينقدون به السنة . وما لا : فلا .

وشرح هذا الضابط قد يطول ، لكنني سأكتفي بأمثلة تبين بعض جوانبه : إذا جئت للسيرة النبوية ، أجد أن أخبارها منها مايمكن أن يستنبط منه حكم شرعي : فهذا من السنة التي تنقد بهذا المنهج المحتاط لها ، ومنها ما لا يستنبط منه حكم شرعي ، كتاريخ سرية من السرايا ، وعدد من كان فيها ، وتحديد موقعها بدقة .. ونحو ذلك : فهذه لا نطبق عليها منهج المحدثين ؛ إلا إن كان بعض ذلك له علاقة غير مباشرة باستنباط حكم ، كمعفرة تقدم خبر أو تأخره ليفيدنا ذلك في الناسخ والمنسوخ ، أو غير ذلك : فيمكن حينها أن أعود إلى احتياط المحدثين مع السنة في نقدي لهذا الخبر .
وإذا جئت للآثار المقوفة على الصحابة رضي الله عنهم : 
- فإن منها ما يكون له علاقة بالأحكام كفتاواهم وأقضيتهم ، فإذا كنت سأعتمد على قول صحابي في مسألة لا نص فيها (على سبيل المثال ) فسأحتاط في نقدها وفق منهج نقد أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا بد من ذلك فيها . أما إذا كانت المسألة فيها نص صحيح ، فإن إيراد أقوال الصحابة بعد ذلك يكون استئناسا وتأكيدا لصحة فهمنا لذلك النص ، فإن نقدنا ذلك الخبر بالاحتياط المذكور آنفا فهو حسن ، وإن لم نفعل ذلك فالأمر واسع ، ولن نضر المسألة العلمية شيئا ، لورود النص فيها .
- ومنها ما يكون من باب الأخبار التاريخية : كأخبار الفتوح والغزوات ونحوها ، وهذه حكمها حكم السيرة النبوية . فإذا جئنا لأخبار ما وقع بينهم في الفتنة ، فواجب حينها أن تنقد بالاحتياط المذكور لأحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يجوز غير ذلك ؛ وذلك اتساقا مع الضابض الكلي الذي وضعناه آنفا ، وليس استثناء (خارجا عن القانون ) . حيث أن أخبار الفتنة ليست أخبارا مجردة لا ينبني أحكام على أشخاص ، بل هي أخبار إذا ذكرت لا بد أن تترك في النفوس أحكاما على الأشخاص بالصواب أو الخطإ ، وربما بالعدالة أو الفسق عند بعض الأقوام . وهؤلاء الأشخاص الذين ستصدر عليهم تلك الأحكام هم أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي الله عنهم أجمعين ، وهم من سبق لهم من الله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم الثناء والحكم بالعدالة . فلا بد من تمحيص تلك الأخبار ، خاصة أنها أيضا كانت مجالا رحبا لأصحاب الأهواء وأمراض النفوس من أهل الغل والحقد على دين الله تعالى وعلى أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للتقول والافتراء .
على أنه يمكن أن نعامل الأخبار المتعلقة بالفتنة أو ما كان بنحوها بمنهج وسط ، وهو أنه إذا ثبت عندنا - بالمنهج الحديثي المحتاط - أصل خبر من الأخبار ، أن نتمم جوانب هذا الخبر بتفاصيل من بقية الأخبار ، بشرط أن لا يكون في تفاصيل تلك الأخبار شيء يعارض الحكم الثابت لأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الخيرية والعدالة والفضل ، وأن لا يعارض أصل الخبر الثابت أيضا . 
والمثال الواقعي لذلك : أنني كنت من سنوات كثيرة قد درست الأخبار الواردة في قصة خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه مع مالك بن نويرة في حروب الردة ، وهي قصة شهيرة ، نسج عليها الأفاكون وأذنابهم من المستشرقين قصصا شنيعة . فوجدت أن أحد الباحثين رد القصة بالكلية ، وخرج بنتيجة وهي أن مالك بن نويرة كان مرتدا كافرا ، وأنه قتل بسيف الشرع ، مع أن مالك بن نويرة رضي الله عنه لم يتخلف أحد عن ذكره في الصحابة ، وهذا هو الظاهر من شأنه . 
وبد دراسة أسانيد الخبر ، تبين لي أنه لا يصح منها إلا إسناد واحد ، أخرجه خليفة بن خياط في تاريخه (105) ، يقول فيه ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : (( قدم أبو قتادة على أبي بكر ، فأخبره بمقتل مالك وأصحابه . فجزع من ذلك جزعا شديدا ، فكتب أبو بكر إلى خالد ، فقدم عليه . فقال أبو بكر : هل يزيد خالد على أن يكون تأول فأخطأ ؟ ورد أبو بكر خالدا ، وودى مالكا بن نويرة ، ورد السبي والمال )).
فهذا الخبر على وجازته : أثبت أصل القصة ، ووضع كل أمر في نصابه ، واعتذر لخالد رضي الله عنه ، ونفى تلك التهمة القبيحة عن مالك بن نويرة بدفع أبي بكر ديته إلى أوليائه ، 
يبقى أن في بقية الأخبار تفاصيل أخرى ، لا يمكن أن نفهم الخبر السابق بغير الإطلاع عليها ! فما العمل تجاهها ؟ 
فالعمل هو أن نأخذ من تلك الأخبار ما يوافق هذا الخبر الثابت (من جهته) ، وما لا يقدح في عدالة الصحابة الثابتة بالنصوص القطعية (من جهة أخرى) ؛ لأنها أخبار لا تثبت أسانيدها أولا ، وثانيا لأن ما عارض تلك الثوابت سيعد منها منكرا ، ليس من العدل والإنصاف أن نجعله مساويا لتلك الثوابت ، فضلا عن أن نعتمده ، فنكون قد قدمنا ما حقه الإبعاد ، ونستحق بذلك (عياذا بالله) أن نعد من أهل الهوى والظلم في الأحكام ، 
فإذا جئنا لأخبار تاريخية بعد ذلك ، مما وقع في القرن الهجري الثاني أو الثالث : فالأصل فيها إمرارها والاستفادة منها دون نقد حديثي محتاط ؛ إلا إذا أراد أحد أن يصدر حكما دينيا على شخص من الأشخاص له حرمة دينية ، وهو أن يكون مسلما (كبعض الملوك والسلاطين) = فإننا لا نقبل ذلك إلا بنقد يثبت بمثله الحكم الديني . هذا إن كان لمثل هذا البحث ثمرة علمية ، أما إن لم يكن له ثمرة ، أو كان له ثمرة خبيثة ؛ فينهى عن مثل هذا البحث وعن إضاعة الوقت فيه .
وإذا جئنا إلى سير العلماء وأخبارهم ، فالضابط الكلي سائر على تراجمهم . فإن ما يرد في تراجمهم ما إذا كان يصدر عنه حكم ديني ، وضعناه في معياره المحتاط . وأوضح صور هذا الحكم الديني : عبارة الجرح والتعديل في رواة السنة . وإن كان بخلاف ذلك ، كقصة البخاري السابقة ، أو كعبارات في الوعظ والحكمة ، أو كذكر مؤلفاتهم أو وصف مكتباتهم ونحو ذلك من الأخبار = فهذه لا تنقد بذلك النقد المحتاط ، ولكن تنقد بمعايير أخرى ، تراعى المعقول وغير المعقول ، والثقة بناقل الخبر (أي المصدر ومؤلفه) ، وغير ذلك من القرائن المحتفة بكل خبر منها ، وتراعى المصلحة الحاصلة من نقده أيضا .
هذا ملخص ما ترجح لدي في شأن نقد القصص والأخبار التاريخية.
والله أعلم .
والحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه .
الشريف حاتم بن عارف العوني 
9/1/1423 هـ 
في جواب على سؤال وجه إليه من إسلام اليوم هذا نصه.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

منقول من الاخ هاني الجليس من "ملتقى أهل الحديث" :
هذا بحث لي قدمته في دراستي لمادة المغازي والسير 
جامعة اليرموك الأردنية كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية .كلية الدراسات العليا
نقد مرويات السيرة في ضوء القرآن الكريم 

مقدم للأستاذ الدكتور
أمين القضاة
حفظه الله

من إعداد الطالب :هاني يوسف الجليس
 المقدمةالحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خير المرسلين، وسيد الأولين والآخرين وقائد الناس يوم الحشر المبين، صاحب لواء الحمد، والمقام المحمود، صاحب المثاني والقرآن الكريم، والكوثر والشفاعة يوم الحشر، والمبعوث بالحنيفية السمحة، وبعد :
فإن خير الكلام كلام الله، وخير الهدي هدي سيدنا محمد r، وخير الأخلاق الحسنة خلقه الأعظم، وخير الطرق الموصلة إلى الله تعالى طريقه ورضوانه.
هذا الكتاب لا تنقضي عجائبه إلى يوم القيامة، وهو مائدة الله التي أكرم بها عباده المؤمنين الصادقين المخلصين من أمة سيدنا محمد r، منذ أن نزل به الروح الأمين على قلبه الطاهر المنير. 
كان هذا الكتاب، وما يزال نبع الصفا الذي نهل منه المسلمون منذ عهد الصحابة، وسيظل بإذن الله تعالى إلى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها أجمعين 
القرآن الكريم، هو كتاب هداية وعبرة في وزنه للحياة، وتدبـيره لحقائقها، يقصد في قصص الأنبياء والرسل فيما يقصد إليه من معان وحقائق إلى تنبيه العقول والأفكار إلى ما وقع في التاريخ البشري من غمط ظالم لأعظم حقائق الحياة.
والقران الكريم يعد مصدرا أصلياً في سيرة الرسولr ونعني بذلك أن القرآن الكريم «تضمن بيان العقيدة الإسلامية، والشريعة الإسلامية، وترد فيه آيات الأحكام ذات الأهمية الكبيرة في بيان النظم الإسلامية، ونشأتها، فهي تلقي ضوءاً على التشريعات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية، والسياسية، التي عمل بمقتضاها النبي r في إدارة الدولة الإسلامية الأولى»
وقد ورد في القران الكريم ذكر لبعض غزوات الرسول r مثل غزوات بدر، وأحد، والخندق، وحنين. فقد ورد في القرآن الكريم ما يقارب 
(280) آية، وهي تساوي نسبة 4،65% من كتاب الله تعالى( ) جاء بعضها صريحاً كالغزوات الكبرى، بدر، وأحد، والخندق، والحديبية، وخيبر، وفتح مكة العظيم( )، كما شمل هذا التصريح بعض قضايا الجهاد، ومواجهة الخصوم والأعداء .

قال تعالى:﴿  وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ (123) إِذْ تَقُولُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَلَنْ يَكْفِيَكُمْ أَنْ يُمِدَّكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِثَلَاثَةِ آلَافٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مُنْزَلِينَ (124) بَلَى إِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَيَأْتُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْرِهِمْ هَذَا يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِخَمْسَةِ آلَافٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مُسَوِّمِينَ (125) وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بُشْرَى لَكُمْ وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُكُمْ بِهِ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلَّا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ﴾ [آل عمران آية: 123-126].
وقال الله تعالى مصوراً بعض أحداث غزوة الأحزاب التي وقعت في السنة الخامسة من الهجرة النبوية:﴿ وَإِذْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ مَا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا﴾ [الأحزاب: آية 12].
وقد وصف القرآن الكريم حال المسلمين في تلك الغزوة فقال عز وجل: ﴿ إِذْ جَاءُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ وَمِنْ أَسْفَلَ مِنْكُمْ وَإِذْ زَاغَتِ الْأَبْصَارُ وَبَلَغَتِ الْقُلُوبُ الْحَنَاجِرَ وَتَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ الظُّنُونَا (10) هُنَالِكَ ابْتُلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَزُلْزِلُوا زِلْزَالًا شَدِيدًا﴾ [الأحزاب: آية10-11].
ولقد صور القرآن سيرة الرسول r منذ بداية الدعوة إلى الله وقد ورد ذلك في سور العلق، والمدثر، والمزمل، والضحى....
لقد تحدَّث القرآن الكريم عن حياته وسيرته، وفضائله وأخلاقه، ورحمته، وصلاته، وتهجده، ودعائه وذكره وتسبيحه، وقبلَتِهِ، وما أوحى إليه، وعلاقته بأصحابه من المهاجرين والأنصار، كما تحدث القرآن الكريم عن هجرته، وقضائه، وعن حياته العائلية حتى عن بعض الجوانب الخاصة في حياته r( ).
بل إن القرآن الكريم انفرد بشيء مهم دون المصادر كلها ألا وهو الحديث عن حالته النفسية والشعورية( )، كما صَوَّرَ حسرته الباطنية، وحرقته على مَن لم يؤمن مِن قومه، وهم يتساقطون في طريق جهنم واحداً بعد الآخر( ) .

ولعل الصورة تكون أوضح إذا عرفنا أن القرآن الكريم أشار إلى مجمل السيرة النبوية من غير تفصيل، عندما تحدث حتى عن العرب قبل بعثته في كثير من مناحي حياتهم الاقتصادية، والسياسية، والاجتماعية والتركيبية، والعقائدية .
كما حدثنا عن الحضارات الغائرة، والأقوام الغابرة في الجزيرة العربية، مما يعطينا فكرة صحيحة عن المجتمع الإنساني قبيل ظهور الإسلام( ).
إن كل هذه الصور، والمواقف، والإرشادات، عن سيرته، وعن شمائله، وأخباره لتدل دلالة واضحة في الجملة والتفصيل على أن القرآن هو المعجزة الخالدة التي وَضَّحت وأظهرت نبوته r ( )، وأنه خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين وسيد العالمين .
ففي القرآن أساس السيرة ومنبع الأحداث وجميل العرض لها . وكم نحن بحاجة إلى أن نعرض ما حوته كب السيرة على القرآن الكريم محاولين معرفة صحيحها من سقيمها ومجملها من تفصيلها عامها من خاصها .... 
ففي القرآن نجد بغيتنا ونهتدي إلى سبيل الحق والرشاد بإذن الله تعالى .
من هذا المنطلق ولهذه الغاية أحاول في هذا البحث المتواضع أن أضع بين يدي الكاتب والباحث في السيرة النبوية قواعد لنقد مرويات كتب السير والمغازي بالعرض على القرآن الكريم .
وكلامي مقتصر بما يخص القرآن الكريم وإلا فإن من مصادر السيرة أيضا كتب الحديث والتي تحوي أحاديث كثيرة في المغازي والسير . وموضوع الأحاديث ونقد المرويات بالنسبة للأحاديث الصحيحة وعرضها مقارنة ببعضها قد تكلم عنه زملائي في بقية أبحاثهم . 
وقد قمت بتقسيم بحثي إلى مقدمة وثلاثة مطالب وخاتمة: 

المطلب الأول :مقارنة بين حديث القرآن الكريم وحديث كتب السيرة عن السيرة النبوية 
المطلب الثاني: أنواع مرويات السيرة مقارنة بما جاء في القران الكريم 
المطلب الثالث: نقد مرويات السيرة في ضوء القرآن الكريم :

المطلب الأول
مقارنة بين حديث القرآن الكريم وحديث كتب السيرة عن السيرة النبوية 
أولا: إن كتب السيرة النبوية على وفائها وشمولها ووقوفها بالتفصيل أمام الأحداث والوقائع فإنها مع هذا كله لم تكد في معظم حالاتها تجاوز ما جاء من الوقائع والأحداث نفسها في القرآن الكريم 
ثانيا: إن كتب السيرة في مجملها وقفت عند حد تسجيل الوقائع والأحداث ووفقت في ذلك إلى حد بعيد بحيث بات لدينا سجل حافل بكل ما نحتاج اليه لتتبع مراحل الدعوة وتفاصيل أحداثها . لكن تقييم هذه الأحداث وتقديرها والحكم عليه (أخذ العبرة والعظة والتعليق على الحدث) هذا ما انفرد به القرآن الكريم اذ انه ينتهي من ذكر الحادثة فيعلق عليها .
كقوله تعالى عن حادثة الإفك :( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ جَاؤُوا بِالْإِفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مِّنكُمْ لَا تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرّاً لَّكُم بَلْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِّنْهُم مَّا اكْتَسَبَ مِنَ الْإِثْمِ وَالَّذِي تَوَلَّى كِبْرَهُ مِنْهُمْ لَهُ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ{11} لَوْلَا إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ ظَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بِأَنفُسِهِمْ خَيْراً وَقَالُوا هَذَا إِفْكٌ مُّبِينٌ{12} لَوْلَا جَاؤُوا عَلَيْهِ بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاء فَإِذْ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِالشُّهَدَاء فَأُوْلَئِكَ عِندَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْكَاذِبُونَ{13} وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ لَمَسَّكُمْ فِي مَا أَفَضْتُمْ فِيهِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ{14} إِذْ تَلَقَّوْنَهُ بِأَلْسِنَتِكُم  ْ وَتَقُولُونَ بِأَفْوَاهِكُم مَّا لَيْسَ لَكُم بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَتَحْسَبُونَهُ هَيِّناً وَهُوَ عِندَ اللَّهِ عَظِيمٌ{15} وَلَوْلَا إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ قُلْتُم مَّا يَكُونُ لَنَا أَن نَّتَكَلَّمَ بِهَذَا سُبْحَانَكَ هَذَا بُهْتَانٌ عَظِيمٌ{16} يَعِظُكُمُ اللَّهُ أَن تَعُودُوا لِمِثْلِهِ أَبَداً إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ{17} النور. 
فنرى في سياق هذه الآيات تقييما وتعليقا لا نراه في كتب السيرة :
1-قررت الآيات ومنذ البداية أن ما قيل وما يقال حول هذا الموضوع هو إفك وافتراء .
2- في هذا الحدث فوائد عظيمة وجليلة وأبرزها الكشف عن كيد المنافقين وأن فيه خيرية للمجتمع المسلم .
3- بيان موقف المسلم من مثل هذه الأحداث " لولا إذ سمعتموه ..
4- الحكم الشرعي في القذف وكيفية إثباته " لولا جاءوا عليه بأربعة شهداء...
ومثل هذه الأمور لا تعتني بها كتب السيرة لان الهدف هو سياق القصة والوقائع فقط "مجرد سرد للأحداث".
ثالثا: ان الحديث الذي ترويه كتب السيرة يبقى مجرد حدث مرتبط بزمانه ومكانه وأشخاصه .لكنه عندما يروى في القرآن الكريم يتحول إلى درس كبير يتجاوز ظروف الحدث مكانا وزمانا وأشخاصا . حيث يصبح قضية عامة ومبدأ يعامل به كل المسلمين في كل زمان زكل مكان متى تشابهت ظروفهم وظروف هذا الحدث الخاص .
رابعا: ثمة أحداث عرضت لها كتب السيرة بشيء من التفصيل بينما آثر القرآن فيها التعميم والإجمال وذلك لحكمة إلهية تقتضي الإيجاز وتكتفي بتقرير الحدث . 
ومن ذلك قصة حادثة الغسراء حيث أن الكلام عن هذه الحادثة في القرآن الكريم جاء في آيتين وبنوع كبير من الاختصار :
1-    في مفتتح سورة الإسراء : سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً مِّنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ{1}الاس  اء
2-وقوله تعالى: وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لَكَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ أَحَاطَ بِالنَّاسِ وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الرُّؤيَا الَّتِي أَرَيْنَاكَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَةً لِّلنَّاسِ وَالشَّجَرَةَ الْمَلْعُونَةَ فِي القُرْآنِ وَنُخَوِّفُهُمْ فَمَا يَزِيدُهُمْ إِلاَّ طُغْيَاناً كَبِيراً{60}الاسر  اء
في حين نرى تفصيلا واسعا في كتب السير عن هذه الحادثة زمانا ومكانا وأحداثا....
ليس من شأن القرآن أن يعنى بما لا تجب العناية به من التفاصيل . وحسب القرآن أن يحقق الواقعة ويؤكد حدوثها ويترك للناس التفاصيل .
خامسا: على عكس ما سبق ، هناك احداث اوجزتها كتب السيرة النبوية بينما فصلها القرآن .
ولعل في قصة وحدث تبني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم زيد بن حارثة مثالا على ذلك . فإن ما جاء في كتب السير بشأنها قليل بالقياس إلى ما ورد في القرآن الكريم إذ عنى القرآن بتحديد العلاقة بين الآباء والأبناء بالتبني وكذا زواج الأب من زوجة ابنه بالتبني إذا ما فارقها .. فالقرآن أعطى الموضوع حقه ونشره على كافة الناس وحرر مخاوف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من مثل هذا الأمر .
قال تعالى : مَّا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِرَجُلٍ مِّن قَلْبَيْنِ فِي جَوْفِهِ وَمَا جَعَلَ أَزْوَاجَكُمُ اللَّائِي تُظَاهِرُونَ مِنْهُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ وَمَا جَعَلَ أَدْعِيَاءكُمْ أَبْنَاءكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ قَوْلُكُم بِأَفْوَاهِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ يَهْدِي السَّبِيلَ{4} ادْعُوهُمْ لِآبَائِهِمْ هُوَ أَقْسَطُ عِندَ اللَّهِ فَإِن لَّمْ تَعْلَمُوا آبَاءهُمْ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَمَوَالِيكُمْ وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا أَخْطَأْتُم بِهِ وَلَكِن مَّا تَعَمَّدَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً{5} الاحزاب

ثم قال: (وَإِذْ تَقُولُ لِلَّذِي أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ وَاتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَتُخْفِي فِي نَفْسِكَ مَا اللَّهُ مُبْدِيهِ وَتَخْشَى النَّاسَ وَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَن تَخْشَاهُ فَلَمَّا قَضَى زَيْدٌ مِّنْهَا وَطَراً زَوَّجْنَاكَهَا لِكَيْ لَا يَكُونَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ حَرَجٌ فِي أَزْوَاجِ أَدْعِيَائِهِمْ إِذَا قَضَوْا مِنْهُنَّ وَطَراً وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ مَفْعُولاً{37} مَّا كَانَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ مِنْ حَرَجٍ فِيمَا فَرَضَ اللَّهُ لَهُ سُنَّةَ اللَّهِ فِي الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِن قَبْلُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ قَدَراً مَّقْدُوراً{38} الَّذِينَ يُبَلِّغُونَ رِسَالَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَخْشَوْنَهُ وَلَا يَخْشَوْنَ أَحَداً إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيباً{39} مَّا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِّن رِّجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِن رَّسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيماً{40} الأحزاب
سادسا:قد انفرد القرآن الكريم بالحديث عن كثير من صفات النبوة وخصائصها بالنسبة لرسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم :
1-    كحديث القرآن عن عموم الرسالة : {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ }الأنبياء107 وعموم الآيات عن ذلك 
2-تأكيد بشرية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : {وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلاً مِّن قَبْلِكَ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ أَزْوَاجاً وَذُرِّيَّةً وَمَا كَانَ لِرَسُولٍ أَن يَأْتِيَ بِآيَةٍ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ لِكُلِّ أَجَلٍ كِتَابٌ }الرعد38 وعموم الآيات الدالة على ذلك 
سابعا : لقد امتاز العرض القرآني لأي حدث من أحداث السيرة النبوية على كل ما كتب وما سيكتب منها بالأسلوب وبالبيان المعجز الذي تكتسب الكلمات والجمل فيه حيوية تجسم الحدث وتحيطه بالإيحاءات والظلال . وذلك ما لم يتوافر في أي كتاب من كتب السيرة .

وخير مثال في ذلك كلام الله تعالى في سورة الاحزاب واصفا مفاجاة المشركين وحلفائهم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه في عقر دارهم بالمدينة وما كان لذلك من أثر على حالة المؤمنين .قال تعالى : يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَاءتْكُمْ جُنُودٌ فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحاً وَجُنُوداً لَّمْ تَرَوْهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيراً{9} إِذْ جَاؤُوكُم مِّن فَوْقِكُمْ وَمِنْ أَسْفَلَ مِنكُمْ وَإِذْ زَاغَتْ الْأَبْصَارُ وَبَلَغَتِ الْقُلُوبُ الْحَنَاجِرَ وَتَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ الظُّنُونَا{10} هُنَالِكَ ابْتُلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَزُلْزِلُوا زِلْزَالاً شَدِيداً{11}الاحز  اب
ثامنا : إذا كانت كتب السيرة تقف في تسجيلاتها عند ظواهر الأحداث والتصرفات لانها لا تملك النفاذ إلى ما وراء ذلك فإن ما جاء عن السيرة في القرآن الكريم يمتاز بالحديث عما وراء الظاهر حيث أنه بميزة الوحي العلهي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستطيع استنباط الأحداث والأشخاص وكشف ما في اعماقهم وتقديمه للناس .

فمن ذلك حديث القرآن عن المنافقين فقد جاء حديثهم هذا مبثوثا في كتب السيرة على شكل تصرفات ومواقف يقفونها من الرسول عليه السلام فاذا خوطبوا بشأنها قدموا العلل والمعاذير... فلما جاء القرآن فتحدث عنهم كشف الحقيقة في هذا الاعتذار الكاذب . 
قال تعالى "وَإِذْ قَالَت طَّائِفَةٌ مِّنْهُمْ يَا أَهْلَ يَثْرِبَ لَا مُقَامَ لَكُمْ فَارْجِعُوا وَيَسْتَأْذِنُ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُمُ النَّبِيَّ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ بُيُوتَنَا عَوْرَةٌ وَمَا هِيَ بِعَوْرَةٍ إِن يُرِيدُونَ إِلَّا فِرَاراً{13} وَلَوْ دُخِلَتْ عَلَيْهِم مِّنْ أَقْطَارِهَا ثُمَّ سُئِلُوا الْفِتْنَةَ لَآتَوْهَا وَمَا تَلَبَّثُوا بِهَا إِلَّا يَسِيراً{14} وَلَقَدْ كَانُوا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ مِن قَبْلُ لَا يُوَلُّونَ الْأَدْبَارَ وَكَانَ عَهْدُ اللَّهِ مَسْؤُولاً{15} قُل لَّن يَنفَعَكُمُ الْفِرَارُ إِن فَرَرْتُم مِّنَ الْمَوْتِ أَوِ الْقَتْلِ وَإِذاً لَّا تُمَتَّعُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً{16} قُلْ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَعْصِمُكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ سُوءاً أَوْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ رَحْمَةً وَلَا يَجِدُونَ لَهُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيّاً وَلَا نَصِيراً{17} قَدْ يَعْلَمُ اللَّهُ الْمُعَوِّقِينَ مِنكُمْ وَالْقَائِلِينَ لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ هَلُمَّ إِلَيْنَا وَلَا يَأْتُونَ الْبَأْسَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً{18} الاحزاب
تاسعا: اذا كانت كتب السيرة قد عرضت في تفاصيلها الكثير من حالات الناس ومواقفهم بين مرتبتي الايمان والكفر وما بينهما من تردد ونفاق فقد عرضت ذلك مبثوثا في مواقعه وحسب زمان الحدث ومكانه من غير ان تقرن الحالات وتضمها الى بعضها بما يشكل منها في آخر الأمر نموذجا فيه السمات والخصائص . ولكن القرآن قد قام بهذا العمل وقدمه للناس في أدق صوره .

وعلى سبيل المثال : إذا كانت كتب السيرة قد تحدثت عن أخلاق اهل الايمان من أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ووصقت الكثير من شمائلهم مكتفية بذلك ففي القرآن ترى ملامح هذه الشخصيات موسومة في بعض السور ليقتدي بها من شاء . على نحو ما نجده في أول سورة المؤمنون حيث تجتمع عشر آيات متصلة تبين خصائص هؤلاء وما ينبغي أن يكون عليه من يحب أن يكون منهم . قال تعالى : 
(قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ{1  } الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ{2} وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ اللَّغْوِ مُعْرِضُونَ{3} وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلزَّكَاةِ فَاعِلُونَ{4} وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ{5} إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ{6} فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاء ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْعَادُونَ{7} وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِأَمَانَاتِهِم  ْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ{8} وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلَوَاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ{9} أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْوَارِثُونَ{10} الَّذِينَ يَرِثُونَ الْفِرْدَوْسَ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ{11}
عاشرا: إذا كانت كتب السيرة على اختلاف مؤلفيها واختلاف وجهاتها في التناول قابلة لأن تضم بين طياتها خبرا غير صحيح أو رواية مشكوكا فيها أو استنتاجا غير صادق أو غير ذلك فإن ما يجيء من حديث السيرة النبوية في القرآن هو القول الفصل الذي لا شك فيه ولا اضطراب وهو وحده المرجع الأعظم الذي تصحح به المراجع وتعرض على مقياسه السير والتواريخ . 
المطلب الثاني:
أنواع مرويات السيرة مقارنة بما جاء في القران الكريم 
النوع الأول : ما جاء موافقا للقرآن الكريم .
المثال الأول:
قال ابن هشام :الْوَلِيدَ بْنَ الْمُغِيرَةِ اجْتَمَعَ إلَيْهِ نَفَرٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ ، وَكَانَ ذَا سِنّيهِمْ وَقَدْ حَضَرَ الْمَوْسِمَ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَا مَعْشَرَ قُرَيْشٍ ، إنّهُ قَدْ حَضَرَ هَذَا الْمَوْسِمُ وَإِنّ وُفُودَ الْعَرَبِ سَتَقْدَمُ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيهِ وَقَدْ سَمِعُوا بِأَمْرِ صَاحِبِكُمْ هَذَا ، فَأَجْمِعُوا فِيهِ رَأْيًا وَاحِدًا ، وَلَا تَخْتَلِفُوا فَيُكَذّبَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا ، وَيَرُدّ قَوْلُكُمْ بَعْضُهُ بَعْضًا ؛ قَالُوا : فَأَنْتَ يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ شَمْسٍ ، فَقُلْ وَأَقِمْ لَنَا رَأْيًا نَقُولُ بِهِ قَالَ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ فَقُولُوا أَسْمَعْ قَالُوا : نَقُولُ كَاهِنٌ قَالَ لَا وَاَللّهِ مَا هُوَ بِكَاهِنِ لَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا الْكُهّانَ فَمَا هُوَ بِزَمْزَمَةِ الْكَاهِنِ وَلَا سَجْعِهِ قَالُوا : فَنَقُولُ مَجْنُونٌ قَالَ مَا هُوَ بِمَجْنُونِ لَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا الْجُنُونَ وَعَرَفْنَاهُ فَمَا هُوَ بِخَنْقِهِ وَلَا تَخَالُجِهِ وَلَا وَسْوَسَتِهِ قَالُوا : فَنَقُولُ شَاعِرٌ قَالَ مَا هُوَ بِشَاعِرِ لَقَدْ عَرَفْنَا الشّعْرَ كُلّهُ رَجَزَهُ وَهَزَجَهُ وَقَرِيضَهُ وَمَقْبُوضَهُ وَمَبْسُوطَهُ فَمَا هُوَ بِالشّعْرِ قَالُوا : فَنَقُولُ سَاحِرٌ قَالَ مَا هُوَ بِسَاحِرِ لَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا السّحّارَ وَسِحْرَهُمْ فَمَا هُوَ بِنَفْثِهِمْ وَلَا عَقْدِهِمْ قَالُوا : فَمَا نَقُولُ يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ شَمْسٍ ؟ قَالَ وَاَللّهِ إنّ لِقَوْلِهِ لَحَلَاوَةً ، وَإِنّ أَصْلَهُ لَعَذِقٌ وَإِنّ فَرْعَهُ لَجُنَاةٌ - قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ : وَيُقَال لَغَدِقٌ - وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِقَائِلِينَ مِنْ هَذَا شَيْئًا إلّا عُرِفَ أَنّهُ بَاطِلٌ وَإِنّ أَقْرَبَ الْقَوْلِ فِيهِ لَأَنْ تَقُولُوا سَاحِرٌ جَاءَ بِقَوْلٍ هُوَ سِحْرٌ يُفَرّقُ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَأَبِيهِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَأَخِيهِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَعَشِيرَتِهِ . فَتُفَرّقُوا عَنْهُ بِذَلِكَ فَجَعَلُوا يَجْلِسُونَ بِسُبُلِ النّاسِ حِينَ قَدِمُوا الْمَوْسِمَ لَا يَمُرّ بِهِمْ أَحَدٌ إلّا حَذّرُوهُ إيّاهُ وَذَكَرُوا لَهُمْ أَمْرَهُ .) 
هذه الرواية ذكرها ابن هشام وهي تتوافق مع ما جاء في القرآن الكريم من عرض احوالهم وما قالوه عن القران الكريم .
قال تعالى{وَمِنْهُم مَّن يَسْتَمِعُ إِلَيْكَ وَجَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَن يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْراً وَإِن يَرَوْاْ كُلَّ آيَةٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُواْ بِهَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَآؤُوكَ يُجَادِلُونَكَ يَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلاَّ أَسَاطِيرُ الأَوَّلِينَ }الأنعام25
وقال : {وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا قَالُواْ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا لَوْ نَشَاء لَقُلْنَا مِثْلَ هَـذَا إِنْ هَـذَا إِلاَّ أَسَاطِيرُ الأوَّلِينَ }الأنفال31
وقال تعالى في حكاية حال الوليد: {إِنَّهُ فَكَّرَ وَقَدَّرَ فَقُتِلَ كَيْفَ قَدَّرَ ثُمَّ قُتِلَ كَيْفَ قَدَّرَ ثُمَّ عَبَسَ وَبَسَرَ ثُمَّ أَدْبَرَ وَاسْتَكْبَرَ فَقَالَ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ يُؤْثَرُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا قَوْلُ الْبَشَرِ}المدث   18-25
المثال الثاني:
قال ابن اسحق: قَالَ أَبُو جَهْلٍ يَا مَعْشَرَ قُرَيْشٍ ، إنّ مُحَمّدًا قَدْ أَبَى إلّا مَا تَرَوْنَ مِنْ عَيْبِ دِينِنَا ، وَشَتْمِ آبَائِنَا ، وَتَسْفِيهِ أَحْلَامِنَا ، وَشَتْمِ آلْهِتَتَا ، وَإِنّي أُعَاهِدُ اللّهَ لَأَجْلِسَنّ لَهُ غَدًا بِحَجَرٍ مَا أُطِيقُ حَمْلَهُ - أَوْ كَمَا قَالَ - فَإِذَا سَجَدَ فِي صَلَاتِهِ فَضَخْتُ بِهِ رَأْسَهُ فَأَسْلِمُونِي عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ أَوْ امْنَعُونِي ، فَلْيَصْنَعْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ بَنُو عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ مَا بَدَا لَهُمْ قَالُوا : وَاَللّهِ لَا نُسْلِمُك لِشَيْءِ أَبَدًا ، فَامْضِ لِمَا تُرِيدُ . فَلَمّا أَصْبَحَ أَبُو جَهْلٍ أَخَذَ حَجَرًا كَمَا وَصَفَ ثُمّ جَلَسَ لِرَسُولِ اللّهِ - صَلّى اللّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّم - يَنْتَظِرُهُ وَغَدَا رَسُولُ اللّهِ - صَلّى اللّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّم - كَمَا كَانَ يَغْدُو . وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ - صَلّى اللّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّم - بِمَكّةَ وَقِبْلَتُهُ إلَى الشّامِ ، فَكَانَ إذَا صَلّى صَلّى بَيْنَ الرّكْنِ الْيَمَانِيّ وَالْحَجَرِ الْأَسْوَدِ ، وَجَعَلَ الْكَعْبَةَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الشّامِ ، فَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللّه - صَلّى اللّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّم - يُصَلّي وَقَدْ غَدَتْ قُرَيْشٌ فَجَلَسُوا فِي أَنْدِيَتِهِمْ يَنْتَظِرُونَ مَا أَبُو جَهْلٍ فَاعِلٌ فَلَمّا سَجَدَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ - صَلّى اللّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّم - احْتَمَلَ أَبُو جَهْلٍ الْحَجَرَ ، ثُمّ أَقْبَلَ نَحْوَهُ حَتّى إذَا دَنَا مِنْهُ رَجَعَ مُنْهَزِمًا مُنْتَقِعًا لَوْنُهُ مَرْعُوبًا قَدْ يَبِسَتْ يَدَاهُ عَلَى حَجَرِهِ حَتّى قَذَفَ الْحَجَرَ مِنْ يَدِهِ . وَقَامَتْ إلَيْهِ رِجَالُ قُرَيْشٍ ، فَقَالُوا لَهُ مَا لَك يَا أَبَا الْحَكَمِ ؟ قَالَ قُمْتُ إلَيْهِ لِأَفْعَلَ بِهِ مَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ الْبَارِحَةَ فَلَمّا دَنَوْتُ مِنْهُ عَرَضَ لِي دُونَهُ فَحْلٌ مِنْ الْإِبِلِ لَا وَاَللّهِ مَا رَأَيْت مِثْلَ هَامَتهِ وَلَا مِثْلَ قَصَرَتِهِ وَلَا أَنْيَابِهِ لِفَحْلٍ قَطّ ، فَهَمّ بِي أَنْ يَأْكُلَنِي . قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : فَذُكِرَ لِي أَنّ رَسُولَ اللّهِ - صَلّى اللّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّم - قَالَ ذَلِكَ جِبْرِيلُ - عَلَيْهِ السّلَامُ - لَوْ دَنَا لَأَخَذَه .) .
وهذا جاء موافقا للقرآن الكريم :
قال تعالى :(أَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي يَنْهَى{9} عَبْداً إِذَا صَلَّى{10} أَرَأَيْتَ إِن كَانَ عَلَى الْهُدَى{11} أَوْ أَمَرَ بِالتَّقْوَى{12} أَرَأَيْتَ إِن كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى{13} أَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَرَى{14} كَلَّا لَئِن لَّمْ يَنتَهِ لَنَسْفَعاً بِالنَّاصِيَةِ{1  5} نَاصِيَةٍ كَاذِبَةٍ خَاطِئَةٍ{16} فَلْيَدْعُ نَادِيَه{17} سَنَدْعُ الزَّبَانِيَةَ{1  8} كَلَّا لَا تُطِعْهُ وَاسْجُدْ وَاقْتَرِبْ{19} العلق
والأمثلة من هذا القبيل كثيرة .

----------


## محمود أبو سالم

إذا لسقط قسم كبير جدا من التاريخ ولا أعني بهذا عدم التحقيق بل أقول أن معظم التاريخ غير مسنود بل محكي ومقصوص على مر الزمان والأجيال...
ولكن للأحداث المهمة المؤثرة المنهيه الحاتمة فلا بد فيها من التحقيق والتثبت أما الأخرى كالقصص والحكايات والمغامرات فتأخذ من باب أنها تحتمل الإثنين أي فقط للعبرة منها وأخذ الحق ونبذ الباطل...
والله أعلى وأعظم وأعلم....

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*مقامات ثلاثة تحكم علاقة الحديث الضعيف بالسير والمغازيالسؤال:
يقال : إن العلماء يتساهلون في أحاديث السير ونحوها ، فما رأيكم في كتاب: "ما شاع ولم يثبت في السيرة النبوية"؛ فإنه قد بيَّن فيه ضعف كثير من القصص والوقائع المشهورة ، التي يتناقلها الناس، بل حتى العلماء منهم؟

*
*الجواب :
الحمد لله
لا بد أن نفرق في حديثنا عن الأحاديث الضعيفة في جناب السيرة النبوية المطهرة بين مقامات ثلاثة:
المقام الأول: 
أن علماء الحديث لا يختلفون في أن أبواب السير والمغازي من الأبواب التي يجوز "رواية" الأحاديث الضعيفة فيها، و"حكايتها"، و"نقلها" في الكتب والمجالس وحلق العلم والدرس، لا على سبيل الجزم بنسبتها إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما على سبيل الحكاية والنقل والرواية. 
يقول عباس الدُّوري:
"سمعت أحمد بن حنبل - وسئل وهو على باب أبي النضر هاشم بن القاسم فقيل له: يا أبا عبد الله! ما تقول في موسى بن عُبيدة الربَذَي، وفي محمد بن إسحاق -؟
فقال: أما محمد بن إسحاق فهو رجل تكتب عنه هذه الأحاديث - كأنه يعني المغازي ونحوها - وأما موسى بن عبيدة فلم يكن به بأس، ولكنه حدث بأحاديث مناكير عن عبد الله بن دينار، عن ابن عمر، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
فأما إذا جاء الحلال والحرام أردنا قوما هكذا. وقبض أبو الفضل على أصابع يديه الأربع من كل يد، ولم يضم الإبهام، وأرانا أبو الفضل يديه وأرانا أبو العباس" .
انتهى من "تاريخ ابن معين رواية الدوري" (3/60) .
ويقول الإمام الحاكم رحمه الله:
"وأنا بمشيئة الله أُجري الأخبار التي سقطت على الشيخين في كتاب الدعوات على مذهب أبي سعيد عبد الرحمن بن مهدي في قبولها، فإني سمعت أبا زكريا يحيى بن محمد العنبري، يقول: سمعت أبا الحسن محمد بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي، يقول: كان أبي يحكي، عن عبد الرحمن بن مهدي، يقول: 
إذا روينا، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحلال والحرام والأحكام : شددنا في الأسانيد، وانتقدنا الرجال، وإذا روينا في فضائل الأعمال ، والثواب والعقاب، والمباحات والدعوات : تساهلنا في الأسانيد" انتهى من "المستدرك على الصحيحين" (1/ 666) .
وقد عقد الخطيب البغدادي في "الكفاية في علم الرواية" (ص: 133) بابا بعنوان: "باب التشدد في أحاديث الأحكام، والتجوز في فضائل الأعمال. " . 
قال : " قد ورد عن غير واحد من السلف أنه لا يجوز حمل الأحاديث المتعلقة بالتحليل والتحريم إلا عمن كان بريئا من التهمة ، بعيدا من الظِّنَّة ، وأما أحاديث الترغيب والمواعظ ونحو ذلك : فإنه يجوز كَتْبُها عن سائر المشايخ".
وأورد فيه بأسانيده:
سمعت سفيان الثوري، يقول: لا تأخذوا هذا العلم في الحلال والحرام إلا من الرؤساء المشهورين بالعلم، الذين يعرفون الزيادة والنقصان، ولا بأس بما سوى ذلك من المشايخ.
قال: سمعت ابن عيينة، يقول: لا تسمعوا مِن بَقِيَّة ما كان في سُنة، واسمعوا منه ما كان في ثواب وغيره.
يقول: سمعت النوفلي يعني أبا عبد الله، يقول: سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول: إذا روينا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحلال والحرام والسنن والأحكام تشددنا في الأسانيد، وإذا روينا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في فضائل الأعمال ، وما لا يضع حكما ولا يرفعه : تساهلنا في الأسانيد.
قال: سمعت أبا زكريا العنبري، يقول: الخبر إذا ورد لم يحرم حلالا، ولم يحل حراما، ولم يوجب حكما، وكان في ترغيب أو ترهيب، أو تشديد أو ترخيص : وجب الإغماض عنه ، والتساهل في رواته" انتهى باختصار من "الكفاية" .
ومن هنا امتلأت كتب العلماء والمحدثين في القديم والحديث بمثل هذه الروايات، التي لا يجدون فيها شذوذا أو نكارة تستوجب الرد والحذر، ولكنهم في الوقت نفسه لم يكونوا يوردونها على سبيل جزم النسبة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما لفضائل العمل، أو استرسال الأخبار، أو كل ما لا يترتب عليه تشريع أو اعتقاد.
المقام الثاني:
أن ما سبق من التساهل في أسانيد السير والمغازي لا يعني إطلاقا أننا ننسب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم – على وجه الجزم - كلاما لم يثبت بالأسانيد الصحيحة أو الحسنة، سواء في الأحكام أو العقائد أو الفضائل أو السير والمغازي أو غيرها من أبواب العلم والدين، فالتساهل في المغازي والسير هو تساهل على مستوى "النقل" و "البحث العلمي" فحسب، وليس على مستوى جزم النسبة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
المقام الثالث:
أما ما ورد عن طريق الكذابين والوضاعين وسُراق الحديث، وما اشتمل على نكارة أو شذوذ لا يصدر مثله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمثله لا يروى إلا على سبيل التحذير منه، ولا يحكى إلا على وجه التنبيه على غلطه، كي لا يُتخذ حجة للطعن على الدين، ولا يكون سببا في إفساد تصورات الناس الإجمالية عن أبواب الفضائل والسير والمغازي.
ومن هنا يمكننا تفصيل الحديث عن كتاب محمد عبد الله العوشن، بعنوان: "ما شاع ولم يثبت في السيرة النبوية"، ومثله جميع الكتب التي تعتني بالسيرة النبوية تصحيحا وتضعيفا، كلها يشملها التأصيل الحديثي السابق:
فما كان في كتاب العوشن والباحثين الأفاضل الآخرين من مقاصد تسعى لإلغاء الروايات الضعيفة من كتب السيرة، بالكلية ، ومنع التحديث بها، وترك كتابتها، وعدم الاستئناس بالمناسب منها، كما يقول المؤلف العوشن في مقدمته "والهدف من ذلك تنقية السيرة من هذه الأخبار التي لم تثبت" انتهى من "ما شاع ولم يثبت في السيرة النبوية" (ص3)- دار طيبة.
فهي مقاصد غير محررة ، نراها محل بحث ونظر، ولا تتسق مع مناهج المحدثين الأوائل، الذين نقلوا لنا هذه الروايات في كتبهم، واستأنسوا بها، وساقوها في حديثهم مساق الإحاطة والعناية. 
وهكذا فالعلم باب واسع، لا يجوز لأحد حصره فيما يراه – برأيه – صحيحا، ويسوي بين الضعيف والمكذوب، فيتعامل معها بوزان واحد، ولا يفرق بين درجات الثبوت ودركات عدم الثبوت. وهو المزلق الذي وقع فيه كتاب العوشن.
أما ما يجده القارئ في هذا الكتاب وغيره من مقاصد موضوعية، تبحث في صحة "النسبة"، أي تركز بحثها في تحرير صدور ذلك القول أو الفعل المعين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصة، ولا تمانع الأصل الوجودي لهذه المرويات في كتب السيرة، بل تفرق بين الضعيف والموضوع، وتنتهج نهج العلماء الأوائل في "كتابة" الضعيف في السير والمغازي، فهذه مقاصد حسنة، عمل بها الأولون، ولا نراها بعيدة عن قواعد علوم الحديث ومناهج المحدثين. 
خاصة حين تركز البحث في المكذوب من روايات السيرة، أو المنكرات التي تتناقض مع حقائق التاريخ وصحيح الأحاديث، وصريح القرآن الكريم، فمثل هذه المرويات حَرِيَّة أن تنتقد، وتتخصص فيها الدراسات والبحوث.
يقول الدكتور أكرم ضياء العمري:
"ينبغي ملاحظة منهج المحدثين عند التعامل مع الرواية التاريخية، فهم يتساهلون في رواية الأخبار التاريخية، كما نلاحظ عند ثقات المؤرخين، مثل محمد بن إسحاق، وخليفة بن خياط، والطبري، حيث يُكثرون مِن الأخبار المرسلة والمنقطعة. كما أن الطبري يكثر النقل عن رواة في غاية الضعف مثل هشام بن الكلبي، وسيف بن عمر التميمي، ونصر بن مزاحم، وغيرهم.
ولا شك أن عدم تمحيص المؤرخين للأخبار كما فعلوا في الحديث، واكتفاءهم بإلقاء العهدة على الرواة المذكورين في أسانيد الروايات ألقى عبئاً كبيراً على "المؤرخ المعاصر المسلم" لأنه يحتاج إلى بذل جهد ضخم للوصول إلى الروايات الصحيحة بعد فهم وتطبيق منهج المحدثين، وهو أمر لم يعد سهلاً ميسوراً كما كان بالنسبة لخليفة بن خياط، أو الطبري، بسبب تضلعهم في مناهج المحدثين، وطريق سبرهم للروايات وتمييزها، وعلى أية حال فنحن لا نبخس قدامى المؤرخين حقهم وفضلهم، فقد جمعوا لنا المادة الأولية بالأسانيد التي تمكننا من الحكم عليها ولو بعد جهد وعناء.
والآن ماذا بعد سبر الروايات وتمييز صحيحها من سقيمها؟
المطلوب اعتماد الروايات الصحيحة وتقديمها، ثم الحسنة، ثم ما يعتضد من الضعيف لبناء الصورة التاريخية لأحداث المجتمع الإسلامي في عصر صدر الإسلام .... 
وعند التعارض يقدم الأقوى دائماً ... 
أما الروايات الضعيفة التي لا تقوى أو تعتضد فيمكن الإفادة منها في إكمال الفراغ الذي لا تسده الروايات الصحيحة والحسنة، على ألا تتعلق بجانب عقدي أو شرعي، لأن القاعدة "التشدد فيما يتعلق بالعقيدة أو الشريعة" . 
ولا يخفى أن عصر السيرة النبوية والخلافة الراشدة ملئ بالسوابق الفقهية، والخلفاء الراشدون كانوا يجتهدون في تسيير دفة الحياة وفق تعاليم الإسلام، فهم موضع اقتداء ومتابعة فيما استنبطوا من أحكام ونظم لأقضية استجدت بعد توسع الدولة الإسلامية على أثر الفتوح.
أما الروايات التاريخية المتعلقة بالعمران، كتخطيط المدن، وريازة الأبنية، وشق الترع ... أو المتعلقة بوصف ميادين القتال ، وأخبار المجاهدين الدالة على شجاعتهم وتضحيتهم : فلا بأس من التساهل فيها.
وقد تعقب ابن حجر العسقلاني إنكار بعض النقاد لخبر غريب فقال: "في طرق هذه القصة القوي والضعيف، ولا سبيل إلى رد الجميع، فإنه ينادي على من أطلقه بقلة الاطلاع، والإقدام على رد مالا يعلمه، لكن الأولى أن ينظر إلى ما اختلفت فيه بالزيادة والنقص، فيؤخذ بما اجتمعت عليه ، ويؤخذ من المختلف ما قوي، ويطرح ما ضعف وما اضطرب، فإن الاضطراب إذا بَعُد به الجمع بين المختلف، ولم يترجح شيء منه : التحق بالضعيف المردود" [العُجاب]
لا شك أن اشتراط الصحة الحديثية في كل رواية تاريخية نريد قبولها : فيه تعسف، لأن ما تنطبق عليه هذه الشروط لا يكفي لتغطية العصور المختلفة للتاريخ الإسلامي، مما يولد فجوات في تاريخنا، وإذا قارنا ذلك بتواريخ العالم ، فإنها كثيراً ما تعتمد على روايات مفردة أو مؤرخين مجهولين، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فهي مليئة بالفجوات .. 
لذلك يكفي في الفترات اللاحقة : التوثق من عدالة المؤرخ ، وضبطه لقبول ما يسجله، مع استخدام قواعد النقد الحديثي في الترجيح عند التعارض بين المؤرخين" انتهى باختصار من " السيرة النبوية الصحيحة محاولة لتطبيق قواعد المحدثين في نقد روايات السيرة النبوية" (1/ 39-45)
والله أعلم.

*
موقع الاسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87394

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://madrasato-mohammed.com/mawsoa...e_013_0001.htm

----------

